# How do you show PE on your resume?



## Amicus

So obviously, one of the most fun things about passing is updating your resume. It's probably not quite as fun as getting a higher salary, though. And celebratory drinking is pretty fun too. :beerchug:

But it's one of the easiest things to do. So when you added P.E. to your resume, how did you show it?

I added it to my name at the top:

Amicus, P.E.

And I also added a line under the Professional Licenses section:

Licensed Professional Engineer in Illinois, 2009

I understand there are not really that many ways to display the fact that you are a licensed engineer, and that it doesn't quite matter as long as you show it somehow. Still, I am curious to see how much commonality exists among us.


----------



## HVACstevie

That's pretty much what I did. PE after my name and then a line saying which states.

But I would drop the year if I were you. Having the "2009" screams, I want to be paid a PE salary, but I am to inexperienced for real responsibilty. They'll figure it out based on work experience.


----------



## MonteBiker

HVACstevie said:


> That's pretty much what I did. PE after my name and then a line saying which states.
> But I would drop the year if I were you. Having the "2009" screams, I want to be paid a PE salary, but I am to inexperienced for real responsibilty. They'll figure it out based on work experience.


I think I am going to agree with HVACstevie.... I think I would remove the year. I would put the license number on there instead of the year. That makes it easier for a potential employer to verify the license. You could have worked a long time and just not taken the P.E. and done a lot of amazing stuff. Having passed the P.E. recently does not discredit earlier work or make new work any better (unless you can now say that you were the engineer of record on a project. In my case, I don't stamp drawings so my work is not really any different now than before passing.


----------



## Amicus

MonteBiker said:


> I think I am going to agree with HVACstevie.... I think I would remove the year. I would put the license number on there instead of the year. That makes it easier for a potential employer to verify the license. You could have worked a long time and just not taken the P.E. and done a lot of amazing stuff. Having passed the P.E. recently does not discredit earlier work or make new work any better (unless you can now say that you were the engineer of record on a project. In my case, I don't stamp drawings so my work is not really any different now than before passing.


Now that I think about it, I agree. I include graduation dates, so people can make their own inferences. It also looks somehow more professional without the year. I don't know why, but it does.


----------



## MonteBiker

Amicus said:


> Now that I think about it, I agree. I include graduation dates, so people can make their own inferences. It also looks somehow more professional without the year. I don't know why, but it does.


Graduation years should be included as that would help with educational verification by a company.


----------



## Dexman1349

On my "professional" resume I have:

Dexman, P.E. &lt;--- at the top of the page

Registrations:

Professional Engineer (P.E.): Year / Civil / Colorado / #

Everyone in my office has their year next in this section. This simply shows the year in which it was renewed (even the 30+ year guys have their years next to it). It just shows that we are current on our registrations since different states have different renewal periods.


----------



## MonteBiker

Dexman1349 said:


> On my "professional" resume I have:
> Dexman, P.E. &lt;--- at the top of the page
> 
> Registrations:
> 
> Professional Engineer (P.E.): Year / Civil / Colorado / #
> 
> Everyone in my office has their year next in this section. This simply shows the year in which it was renewed (even the 30+ year guys have their years next to it). It just shows that we are current on our registrations since different states have different renewal periods.



But if your license is not current in a state then you are not a P.E. in that state. You could not claim that you are a professional engineer in that state. I just see it as redundant.


----------



## IlPadrino

MonteBiker said:


> Graduation years should be included as that would help with educational verification by a company.


There are some that recommend removing any date that would help an employer estimate your age... graduation year will certainly do that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I've heard that, too, IlPadrino. I don't agree with it, though. I think it could hurt worse than help to leave that info off.


----------



## squishles10

well i went and looked it up and realized i put mine in a weird place and ill move it now. i have squishles, PE at the very top. under education, i have Professional Engineer

State of Texas, Lic#. i guess thats an okay place to put it but maybe under prof memberships instead? anyway, no year there. if they want to know im current they can go to the state website with that number and verify it. i put the graduation years from school on there bc theyre gonna have my working years anyway so whats the difference?


----------



## jeb6294

I managed to get mine in three places...

I've got the "Name, PE" at the top.

The first section on my resume is a "Summary of Qualifications" that basically just says I am a professional engineer with XX numbers of years experience in these types of work.

Lastly, I've got a section for professional registrations that says I'm a PE in Ohio and my license number.

If this is for an online resume sometimes you can get one moreplug in there if it wants you to put a title for your resume, i.e. Registered Civil Engineer.


----------



## EM_PS

So most people have their license # on their resumes? Would you do that if you have multi-state licenses or multiple licenses in a state?

I don't yet hold one (hoping this year for PS), but is it a good idea to think more cautiously esp w/ online resumes or submittals? I know license #'s are public information, and state boards typically have search features allowing license lookup by name, but i guess i would seek to make it as minimally public anyways. Unnecessarily cautious?


----------



## IlPadrino

error_matrix said:


> Unnecessarily cautious?


What's the down side of someone knowing? Are you worried about identify theft?


----------



## EM_PS

^ Well, not like ss# or something - this is why i'm asking, i wasn't aware most folks list license #'s on their resumes; i didn't really see it as pertinent info a prospective employer (or whoever) needs to know / see. It also seems like it would unncessarily jumble up your resume in the case of people who hold multi-state licenses (Kevo!) or multiple licenses in general. If its the norm, then now i know


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I put the license number on, but I'm only registered in SC. Your name, address and telephone number are already on the resume, so I don't think putting your license number on there really comprimises you.


----------



## dastuff

I have it at the top:

Name, P.E.

And also I have a section with my licenses, but i don't include the date, just the license numbers for reference.

If they really wanted to they could take the number and figure out the date i got the license i suppose, but that seems like a lot of work


----------



## riverberg

dastuff said:


> I have it at the top:
> Name, P.E.
> 
> And also I have a section with my licenses, but i don't include the date, just the license numbers for reference.
> 
> If they really wanted to they could take the number and figure out the date i got the license i suppose, but that seems like a lot of work



Also, many states have an online form to lookup an engineer's credentials. So with the license number, anyone can find out information about the credential.

Again, it is a lot of work, but I agree, place P.E. after your name at the top and then place the number in a separate license section.


----------

